# How to get out of Non-Renounceable shares



## Dpkmelb (26 August 2020)

Hi guys,

I am trying to figure out how to get out of
Non-Renonceable shares. I received an offer for Share Purchase Plan. Shares are Non-Renonceable, that means they can't be sold in the Stock Market. But if I decide to take up the offer and wants to sell it back (Get out of the shares) How this can be done. Does the Company who offered the shares will buy back the shares at Market Price. Is there any restrictions on when the shares can be sold. I googled but couldn't find solution anywhere.

Also for Renouceable shares, How to sell them through broker. For example I received the offer of Renouceable shares from a Company and I would like to sell them through SelfWealth, how can this be done. How to register those shares with Selfwealth.


----------



## peter2 (27 August 2020)

I'm assuming that you received an offer of a non-renounceable *rights* issue to buy some shares. It's the "right" that is non renounceable. If you decide not to buy any shares these rights will lapse. If you do buy shares in this offer these shares will have equal standing with all the other publically listed shares in the company. You'll be able to sell them in the market when you get them into your account. 

Try looking for the term non-renouceable rights issue and you'll get lots of information that you really need to know as an investor.


----------



## Dpkmelb (27 August 2020)

peter2 said:


> I'm assuming that you received an offer of a non-renounceable *rights* issue to buy some shares. It's the "right" that is non renounceable. If you decide not to buy any shares these rights will lapse. If you do buy shares in this offer these shares will have equal standing with all the other publically listed shares in the company. You'll be able to sell them in the market when you get them into your account.
> 
> Try looking for the term non-renouceable rights issue and you'll get lots of information that you really need to know as an investor.



Peter, Thanks for the reply. The initial Shares i bought through SelfWealth broker and already sold those shares through SelfWealth, My Question is these Non-Renonceable shares I am buying through BPay purchase (Not through SelfWealth broker) so how can i add  those company issued shares to SelfWealth for me to Sell them.? SelfWealth has the option to transfer the shares from one broker to another broker by filling the form. But how to transfer the company  issued shares to SelfWealth?


----------



## Dpkmelb (27 August 2020)

Found the form for issuer holding transfer request.


----------



## Value Collector (27 August 2020)

Dpkmelb said:


> Peter, Thanks for the reply. The initial Shares i bought through SelfWealth broker and already sold those shares through SelfWealth, My Question is these Non-Renonceable shares I am buying through BPay purchase (Not through SelfWealth broker) so how can i add  those company issued shares to SelfWealth for me to Sell them.? SelfWealth has the option to transfer the shares from one broker to another broker by filling the form. But how to transfer the company  issued shares to SelfWealth?



Peter is correct.

It just means they are giving you the right to buy the shares, and that right is only for you, you can not sell that right to some one else.

mince you make the B-pay payment the shares will be issued to you back into your self wealth account on the day stated in the offer documents.

from there you can either keep or sell the shares. The fact that you have already sold the original shares doesn’t affect anything


----------



## So_Cynical (27 August 2020)

Dpkmelb said:


> The initial Shares i bought through SelfWealth broker and already sold those shares through SelfWealth




You must of been holding these shares when the rights were issued, corporate actions like dividends and share purchase plans 
have an ex date. If you participate in the rights issue these new shares will land in your selfwealth account automatically.


----------



## Dpkmelb (27 August 2020)

Value Collector said:


> Peter is correct.
> 
> It just means they are giving you the right to buy the shares, and that right is only for you, you can not sell that right to some one else.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info


----------



## Dpkmelb (27 August 2020)

So_Cynical said:


> You must of been holding these shares when the rights were issued, corporate actions like dividends and share purchase plans
> have an ex date. If you participate in the rights issue these new shares will land in your selfwealth account automatically.



Thanks for the info


----------

